# DALIAN | Coastal International Center | 211m | 53 fl | 175m x 3 | 50 fl x 3 | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

June 1st by 一罐咖啡


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 酷鱼走路


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

July 4th by chenxiaohai


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Mid July by ALILANG


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

August 20th by chenxiaohai at http://dlskyscrapers.5d6d.com/bbs.php


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

September 9th by zth4989


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By jstd_yanyu


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

September 21st by 酷鱼走路


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

September 22nd by syaraku


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

November 3 by chenxiaohai at dlskyscrapers.5d6d.com


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Juanuary 13 by chenxiaohai


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By chenxiaohai


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

May 1 by gydlx at http://dlskyscrapers.5d6d.com


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Completed


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By syaraku. Several months ago.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

simple design and somewhat beautiful. Even though this isn't rating section, I'd give it 8/10.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

March 4 by xiaoyu1990. The cladding is almost finished now.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By chenxiaohai


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By chenxiaohai


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大连市. On hold?


----------

